# My Wine Label



## eduk8or (Dec 26, 2006)

This is my firts attempt at my wine label!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice educ8tor. What is the background image?


----------



## eduk8or (Dec 26, 2006)

it is just a picture of a vinyard that is washed out and faded


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 26, 2006)

that came out great! awesome job


----------



## pkcook (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice! I love the choice of fonts.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

First attempt, I think you been holding out on us. Thats beautiful.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 26, 2006)

What font is that?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2006)

Great job on the label !!!


----------



## eduk8or (Dec 26, 2006)

The font of top is just Monotype Corsiva and the font on the bottop half is Harrington


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the bottom font. Never seen that style myself or just never noticed it ever.


----------



## kutya (Dec 26, 2006)

eduk8or: Nice label. I'm curious where you came up with the name Belknap?


----------



## eduk8or (Dec 27, 2006)

Belknap is the name of the street that I live on. I decided to use that name for our label because it is an interesting name! I will be moving to Florida in a few months, so i will have to think of a new name. Something tropical. If anyone has any ideas, let me know!


----------



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

eduk8or: I was just wondering because I work at a school that has a 98% native american population. The reservation that they come from is called Fort Belknap... Belknap is the name of the first Indian agent on the reservation....


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 29, 2006)

Lovely label! I bought some new software the other day and I'm going to see what I can do with it. I may make new labels!


----------



## Country Vines (Dec 29, 2006)

eduk8or: what software program did you use for your label. Marvelous job! 


PWP: what software did you get ??


----------

